# Searching for a 'nice' safe aire near St Malo



## ezzy66 (Mar 31, 2009)

as it says on the tin...

anyone got any info regarding a 'nice' aire near st malo brittany ferry port?

thanks


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Spot on!
we stayed in this municiple right next to it almost. 
http://www.qype.fr/place/299968-Camping-De-Alet-Saint-Malo

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/details.asp?revid=8869

It over looks the Marina


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

http://saint-malo.plan-interactif.com/?id=D89

These are parking areas given by the local St Malo mairie department, how helpful is that? 
I am going to bookmark this site as I plan to visit there in April. Note the above linked campsite (previous post) is only open from 1st May.

Good luck, if you get there before me, do be sure to come back and tell me about it.

http://www.ville-saint-malo.fr/tourisme/les-campings/les-campings-cars/

The mairie site above is also very helpful. I love these French towns,

Ca


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I realise now that you didn't say when but there are 4 municipal with varying restricted openings
http://www.ville-saint-malo.fr/tourisme/les-campings/

Aires
http://airecampingcar.com/aire_camping_car_gps.php/2451-Park Marville?z=9


----------



## ezzy66 (Mar 31, 2009)

Sorry folks i really should've said this is for now leaving next week and coming back 15th Jan 2011 - so campsites are a no no me thinks Techno - as yet to find any open in the north of france that time of year but there's always a first and i'm willing to be corrected! :wink: 

thanks Ca - i will definitely let you know back on here how i get on and how i found the aire as well as what its like - esp as i will there before you  !

btw Ca thanks for the info really good site and printed it off -- ditto loving the MH friendliness and helpfulness of these towns - shame Britain can't learn from it - but heh bonus for France and our hard earned pennies are winging it their way instead - silly old blighty!! :roll: 

vive la france


----------

